# Old Jotul ID?



## AnalogKid (Nov 12, 2012)

This little Jotul stove is in my garage. It was there when I bought my house in 2007. Believe it or not, I have never fired it up until last week. With the addition of my new insert in the house, I got excited about heating with wood and thought I would give it a shot. It wooks great. For a little stove, it throws a lot of heat.

Does anyone know what model it is? There is a bunch of writing stamped on it, but it is all in German. It looks old...it may be original with the garage which was built in the mid-60s. It is actually a pretty stove. I don't think I will ever really use it in the garage. I don't really do any work out there in the winter to the extend to where I need heat. I was considering pulling it out and trying to cosmetically resore it and possibly putting it in the house as a decoration.

Pic quality is not great....iPhone in poor lighting......

*EDIT*  I had a second pic that showed the profile of the stove but it says the file is too large.


----------



## begreen (Nov 13, 2012)

That looks like a Jotul F118. The writing is in Norwegian and is an old wood burner's prayer.


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Nov 13, 2012)

That's a nice stove - in my opinion - even by todays standards.  They still sell a modern day stove similar to that called the F118CB Blackbear.  
The blackbear has secondary air for a cleaner burn than the older model - and optional window door which is quite nice.
I believe both older and newer models require a side liner or 'baffle'.  Generally a piece of cast iron that hangs on both side inside the stove to prevent intense heat from directly contacting the sides of the stove.  You would not want to run the stove without the baffles.
If the baffles are present and intact you should be sure to check for cracks etc - pretty common.
This is a Scandinavian design cigar burn style stove.  Instead of loading wood in the typical east/west fashion you load it north/south.
I've got older wood burners books that really like this style stove.  There were many copies made many years ago including the Upland stoves model 17 and 27.
I personally really like these style stoves.  Good Luck.


----------



## AnalogKid (Nov 13, 2012)

jjs777_fzr said:


> That's a nice stove - in my opinion - even by todays standards. They still sell a modern day stove similar to that called the F118CB Blackbear.
> The blackbear has secondary air for a cleaner burn than the older model - and optional window door which is quite nice.
> I believe both older and newer models require a side liner or 'baffle'. Generally a piece of cast iron that hangs on both side inside the stove to prevent intense heat from directly contacting the sides of the stove. You would not want to run the stove without the baffles.
> If the baffles are present and intact you should be sure to check for cracks etc - pretty common.
> ...


 
Thanks for the info!  It does have the baffels you speak of, and they are in bad shape.  They are very warped, I assume it was overfired big time.  Are these replaceable?  What can happen if one were to run the stove like this? 

What does the new equivalent Blackbear sell for?


----------



## webbie (Nov 13, 2012)

You can get most all of the parts for your Jotul at Woodman's parts plus....


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Nov 14, 2012)

AnalogKid said:


> Thanks for the info! It does have the baffels you speak of, and they are in bad shape. They are very warped, I assume it was overfired big time. Are these replaceable? What can happen if one were to run the stove like this?
> 
> What does the new equivalent Blackbear sell for?


 
A new blackbear is probably over $1800 depending on season - or if a true mom and pop store probably closer to $2500.

Warped doesnt necessarily mean they are not usable - so you could post a photo of them and let folks here advise you.
Unless the thing looks like an S it is probably still usable.
You just don't ever want to run the stove without the baffles.
FYI there is also I think a top baffle for your stove - be sure it is present, intact and not cracked.
As webbie posted - checkout woodman parts - there you can see the exploded diagram for the stove.


----------



## begreen (Nov 14, 2012)

The baffle and side plates mate snuggly to form an inner burn chamber. I would be careful if the baffle is warped. That causes leaks in the fire and smoke path at the sides or worse at the back of the stove. The stove may run poorly and may crack the exterior cast iron if a hot jet of flame is against it.

These parts are sacrificial and replacement parts are available. www.woodmanspartsplus.com has them.


----------



## 5 Furnace (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi- long time since I have logged on here.  This post has been mostly answered.  But to add a little more fuel for thought: that is the Jotul 118B- and is the only source of heat in my 1830's 1200 sf house in the Hudson Valley in NYS.  I love this stove- and I am glad to see another regaining its usefulness.  I have been fantasizing about switching up to the model 118CB, but I am not sure the upgrade is really worth it.  I am mostly concerned with emissions, as we all should be.

I have a PDF copy of the manual for this stove.  I would be glad to email the copy to you to keep up the good karma of the person who sent it along to me.  I think in the 5 or 6 years since I have installed it I shared that manual with 4 or so people.

I have never heard of the baffles warping from over-firing it- but rather the side panels cracking.

Here is where I might need some help from people here: My stove does leak smoke from the seals of the first step of the top- if you see it as a top hat- the leak is at the brim.  This leaks only if the door is open- which has to mean that it sucks air in through the gaskets when the door is shut, but when the door is open the draft is weakened and smoke takes the shortcut.  I would like to take the stove apart and replace the asbestos rope there, but I am concerned that that isn't going to go very well since it is an old stove (1978) and I am betting that internal bolts are fused together and likely to break.  Anyone tackle this issue?  I thought about using RTV or other high-heat putty to seal this leak- but I don't want it to look bad and I am doubtful it will work anyway.

Thanks!

Oh, and the Norwegian saying is something like:
I built me a flame against the cold. When day is done, God will my flame never go out


----------



## randy933 (Apr 2, 2013)

5 Furnace said:


> Hi- long time since I have logged on here.  This post has been mostly answered.  But to add a little more fuel for thought: that is the Jotul 118B- and is the only source of heat in my 1830's 1200 sf house in the Hudson Valley in NYS.  I love this stove- and I am glad to see another regaining its usefulness.  I have been fantasizing about switching up to the model 118CB, but I am not sure the upgrade is really worth it.  I am mostly concerned with emissions, as we all should be.
> 
> I have a PDF copy of the manual for this stove.  I would be glad to email the copy to you to keep up the good karma of the person who sent it along to me.  I think in the 5 or 6 years since I have installed it I shared that manual with 4 or so people.
> 
> ...




Do you still have the PDF file for the stove? If you do g could you send it to. Thanks Randy. deputyrjc@att.net


----------

